# retirement clock



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Made this clock for a coworker and friend that retired a couple of weeks ago,,,


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice clock Terry. Very nice gesture I'm sure he appreciated it.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Terry, nice job. He must have been a Machine Repairman too. Nice to have friends like you.

Dave
the "Doctor"


----------

